# 4 month old wearing saddle?



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

I was looking around on Facebook and found pictures an acquaintance posted of their 4 month old with a saddle. I'm not 100% on the ins and outs of when training should begin. But this doesn't seem right to me. Should I say something, is it not my place, or is there even anything wrong with it? 

There are different pictures posted from different days, so its not like it happened just once. I thought you would be able to point me in the right direction.

Thank you


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If it is just for the experience of something on the her back and it is VERY light (like a racing saddle).. getting used to the cinch and the rest.. just a few minutes here and there.. and being led around a stall a little I look at it as all 'education' and experience. 

OTOH if the saddle is a big old Western Saddle and the foal is in long lines... and lunging or working in a round pen and they are thinking of backing her.. well do not take me there as there is no cure for stupid. 

Ignorance has ruined a lot of horses. Stupidity is the decision to remain ignorant.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would say something if they are sitting on the horse. If they are just putting the saddle on the horse then I do not see it as horrible.

I assume they are not leaving it there for long periods of time, etc.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

When Justus was a foal I'd set my saddle on her while I groomed her dam to tack up...like other have said, so long as wearing the gear is as far as it goes at this point, then it's very useful. That being said if you see them using long reins or lining the foal next to a mounting block, then definitely voice your concerns. 

From age 0-18 months is mostly training with manners and desensatizing. Exposing the foal to all sorts of objects, training tools, environments...I see nothing wrong with putting a saddle on a 4 month old foal's back for a couple minutes every now and again. 4 months is a little early, but nothing harmful about it unless it's taken further than just wearing it for 5 minutes.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

My little Haskell (now 2) was wearing saddle pads & blankets at 4 months. He got his first (English) saddle around 8 or 9 months. At 1.5 years he was giving bare back pony rides to little kids. His vet doesn't have a problem with that. He is now two, and he has a 9 year old riding him bareback, teaching him to "steer". They only walk, and she's 62 pounds, fully dressed, boots & helmet too. But of course we have been in contact with out vet before this all happened.

Seeing a picture doesn't mean much. It also depends how well you know this person. Will they even listen, or will they shut you out? If you want more info, then maybe comment on how well it seems their baby is doing, and ask how they got her used to it, and what else they do with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a saddle on my filly at 5 months. Couldnt do the cinch up of course but i dont believe there is any age which you should wait for to start training a foal. So long as there's not alot of weight in the saddle the baby will be fine. I tied coats around my girl and even used a bareback pad & pack saddle to get her used to the feel of the cinch. 
If you start early, there will be less troubles down the road when the horse is alot bigger.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't think much of anything should be done with horses under two. I think it makes them too familiar with humans, and that they need that time to be horses mainly.

Handling them for shots, trims, is one thing, but saddling, or sacking out, or that type of thing, should be left off.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Palomine, I have my Haskell, who just turned 2 and I have a just turned 4 year old who was "turned out" until I got him. He is so much work that its insane. He is sometimes so nervous and anxious that I wondering I should just tie a hive red ribbon all over him so people know to expect the unexpected. I mean, he is smart. But he had all that time "being a horse" that he learned to be afraid of lots. It didnt help that he was part of a heard, either. I am super glad that Haskell got started early.

Haskell can go weeks with no work & we lose no ground. If Wyatt gets 3 days off, we lose a lot. I think its great to start them early with lots of things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

We sometimes put a pony saddle on our foals. We tie the foal and put the saddle n and let them stand there for about 10 minutes. The saddle isnt heavy at ALL and it had all the parts of a western saddle.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

This in my opinion is perfectly fine. Putting a kids saddle or something on the lighter side does not harm the foal only benefits it and will make training MUCH easier later on when he/she is really broke. I always prefer starting training as soon as I can so that when they do get to be nearly full grown they are easier to handle and they already know what to expect.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

Palomine said:


> I don't think much of anything should be done with horses under two. I think it makes them too familiar with humans, and that they need that time to be horses mainly.
> 
> Handling them for shots, trims, is one thing, but saddling, or sacking out, or that type of thing, should be left off.


Umm.... Most people want their young horse to be VERY familiar with people asap. Idk about you, but I surely do. I have dealt with a few youngsters that were turned out until they were a year or so, and they were all hellions. I would never ever want a horse that is twice my size to NOT be familiar with people..


----------



## uppidycowgirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Having dealt with ALOT of unhandled youngster, I can honestly say that the more you do with them the better, the only thing I do not agree with is when the foal is born, the humans want to do too much before the mother has time to bond with them... give them a few days to bond then handle that baby all you can... as for the above question, a light saddle is not going to do any damage and will only help in the long run... But they should not be lounging this baby, its too easy to mess up the legs at this age...


----------



## uppidycowgirl (Feb 6, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> Umm.... Most people want their young horse to be VERY familiar with people asap. Idk about you, but I surely do. I have dealt with a few youngsters that were turned out until they were a year or so, and they were all hellions. I would never ever want a horse that is twice my size to NOT be familiar with people..


I second that!! :lol:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

uppidycowgirl said:


> Having dealt with ALOT of unhandled youngster, I can honestly say that the more you do with them the better, *the only thing I do not agree with is when the foal is born, the humans want to do too much before the mother has time to bond with them... give them a few days to bond then handle that baby all you can*... as for the above question, a light saddle is not going to do any damage and will only help in the long run... But they should not be lounging this baby, its too easy to mess up the legs at this age...


Imprinting is a very useful form of training. The mare is still able to bond with the foal. I imprinted my colt and he is a mama's (me) boy. And at two days old, he could be bathed, clipped, be touched all over, allow his feet to be handled, etc. I attribute all of that to imprinting, and his dam never minded a bit. It gave her a bit to rest and when I was done, I left them be and everything has been just ****** dorey.

ETA: I'm not trying to pick a fihgt, just adding my thoughts. lol. Please don't take offense to that, uppity. 

But, I agree that a very light saddle can do more good than harm. Emphasis on LIGHT.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know if handling them a lot early is good or bad. In theory, I believe it is good. But in actuality, I handled my first and only foal from birth, and now at 6-7 months we are having leading and respect issues. :-(

But you can do just about anything to him. He loves tarps, saddle blankets, etc.  And I can touch him all over, rasp his feet, he has worn a cinch and blankets. I have sat a saddle on him once, but didn't cinch it. But I'm sure he would have handled it fine as he has worn the cinch alone just fine on numerous occasions.

Now if I can only get him to respect me we will be doing well. I think I just loved on him and handled him a little *too* much. I knew I had to keep his respect, and I thought I did, but apparently I didn't. :-(

Yes, the devil costume suits him!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

How CUTE!!! He is adorable!

I think I'm hijacking the thread a bit, but the lack of respect doesn't nessecarily (sp) link to being over handled. Most foals will test their limits at some point, that's when you really need to let them know you are boss mare.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

That is competly adorable trailhorse!!! Your baby looks royaly ****ed w/ the tarp on him though lol!! 

I have also done alot with foals and lots of handling, it seems that when they hit about the age you're talkin about they seem to have problems with the leading like they're in their teenage years or something. Keep going though! The babies I've workes with turned out to be great!! One I had the first time I rode her, got on bareback, second time w/ a saddle took her along a real busy highway with semi's and all. You will have a great, good lookin horse on your hands


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a little $20 exercise saddle that I put on Gracie when she was 6 or 7 months. She's always been a pretty level headed horse, but it made training her even easier.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Mmmm, having worked with both well handled foals and unhandled foals, USUALLY I'll take a well handled foal. However, SPOILED is different then well handled and I would take an unhandled foal over a spoiled foal any day.

I was putting a tiny kid's English saddle on Zierra when she was 6 months old, I really don't see the harm. It was just all about handling and desensitization and isn't necessary but isn't harmful as long as you're not actually trying to do some major training with it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> How CUTE!!! He is adorable!
> 
> I think I'm hijacking the thread a bit, but the lack of respect doesn't nessecarily (sp) link to being over handled. Most foals will test their limits at some point, that's when you really need to let them know you are boss mare.





draftgrl said:


> That is competly adorable trailhorse!!! Your baby looks royaly ****ed w/ the tarp on him though lol!!
> 
> I have also done alot with foals and lots of handling, it seems that when they hit about the age you're talkin about they seem to have problems with the leading like they're in their teenage years or something. Keep going though! The babies I've workes with turned out to be great!! One I had the first time I rode her, got on bareback, second time w/ a saddle took her along a real busy highway with semi's and all. You will have a great, good lookin horse on your hands


Thanks guys for giving me hope! He is my first foal, so I don't know what's "normal." All I know is that he used to be fairly good and now he is a brat. Trying to walk ahead of me, shouldering into me, snaking his head like he wants to bite (although he has only used his teeth on me twice since he was born and he always gets punished for it). 

It just seems like he has turned into a hyper, pushy attitude ridden colt. And he's been gelded for about two months now too. I knew early on that I couldn't let him get spoiled and that I have a tendency to over-handle him. So I always kept in mind that things that weren't acceptable in an adult horse, I shouldn't let him get away with either. He's my first foal and I admit I can't keep my hands off him. But I always thought I laid the ground rules and was doing okay. 

So I pray he will grow out of it. If not, I do have a friend with a trainer or two I can fall back on, because I don't want him to turn into a bad horse. It would break my heart if I had to give him up.

PS. I used to be able to pony him also. And the last time I did it, he was pulling away and rearing, so I have given up on that too. :-( I have more control with a stud chain, but everyone tells me that's wrong to use, so I have given up on ponying him or walking him off the property. We still do leading lessons inside his pen though. I hope to be able to pony him again someday. Otherwise he will have a boring life until he's old enough to saddle train......if we can even make it that long.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Imprinting is a very useful form of training. The mare is still able to bond with the foal. I imprinted my colt and he is a mama's (me) boy. And at two days old, he could be bathed, clipped, be touched all over, allow his feet to be handled, etc. I attribute all of that to imprinting, and his dam never minded a bit. It gave her a bit to rest and when I was done, I left them be and everything has been just ****** dorey.
> 
> ETA: I'm not trying to pick a fihgt, just adding my thoughts. lol. Please don't take offense to that, uppity.
> 
> But, I agree that a very light saddle can do more good than harm. Emphasis on LIGHT.


I do have to ask the question. What are you bathing, clipping, doing feet on a two day old foal for?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

kiwigirl said:


> I do have to ask the question. What are you bathing, clipping, doing feet on a two day old foal for?


I bathed him because it had rained the day he was born and as soon as he could walk, he was rolling in it. Lol. I clipped him a tiny bridle path, and I didn't say I was doing anything to his feet besides picking them up and cleaning tthem out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't give up trail, keep working with him, of course don't push him to hard. In trying to get him out of the barn area, maybe bring him to the edge of where he just starts to get fussy, and stop. Pet him praise him then take a couple steps, again stop and praise, etc. I guess the ponying thing, don't have too much for you, I have some old cowboy tendacies in me, I'd just wrap the rope around the saddle horn of the horse i'm riding and go...eventually he'll get the idea. 

sounds like you got a good plan though! Glad to hear you have someone to fall back onto for help. Good luck with him, its such a fun time!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't for the life of me remember where I saw it, but once I saw a picture of a foal tied to the fence with a western saddle on and all the rigging hanging loose around the foal. I was disgusted, but I don't think I ever messaged the person whose photo it was, as I can recall. A lighter saddle I'm not bothered by. A western saddle undone (of course, it's HUGE! Nothing would have done up on the poor thing) with rigging dangling everywhere, with the foal tied and nowhere to go if it spooked. I really wish I had spoken up - it still drives me nuts.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

So I'm pretty sure I saw that pic Dressage. IDK yeah the saddle was pretty big lookin on the lil one, but from other pictures the person put up it seemed like they had done alot of work with the foal and was just showing that it was well played with. I could be completely wrong though. If memory serves it was a buckskin?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Light colored foal, yeah. I don't care how well played with a foal is, you don't rest a full size western saddle on their backs, much less tied fast with all the rigging left hanging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loveeemyhorseee (Feb 11, 2011)

I majorly disagree with putting a saddle on a horse this young. Their bones are still forming at this point. My sisters horse is 4 and he has had a saddle on once or twice all in the past year. Now she is getting to more heavier stuff, but only because all his bones are formed. I would say something to her, but gently and not like you are telling her anything. People tend to get very defensive when their tactics are criticized so I would just try to do it gently.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

No, probably didnt need the full sized saddle on the lil guy, or at least could have pulled the breast collar and back cinch off. The lil guy didn't look scared, or anything.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I am believer in early exposure, although I myself probably wouldn't be saddling a foal quite THAT young. I started saddling my colt, first with an english saddle, and then with a pony western saddle, as a yearling. Now at 22 months old he is regularly lunged with the saddle on. I am all for early desensitization. But I am not sure how great the benefit is of introducing a saddle and the feel of it on their back at 4 months are, that still seems awful early to me.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Loveeemyhorseee said:


> I majorly disagree with putting a saddle on a horse this young. Their bones are still forming at this point. My sisters horse is 4 and he has had a saddle on once or twice all in the past year. Now she is getting to more heavier stuff, but only because all his bones are formed. I would say something to her, but gently and not like you are telling her anything. People tend to get very defensive when their tactics are criticized so I would just try to do it gently.


I would just like to point out that this is incorrect - the skeleton of ANY horse does not finish fusing until at LEAST 6 and depending on size, it could be 7 or 8. His spine is not even close to finished fusing yet.

No more harm will come from a kid's English saddle placed on the back then having a blanket on. It's not necessary but I have serious doubts it could possibly cause any harm unless you're doing it up and lunging him daily, as it's not going to fit properly at 4 months old and likely slip.


----------

